# SBP: "AIB plan to sell off thousands of home mortgages"



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2017)

The Sunday Business Post reports this today. 

Could be good news for people in default and deep negative equity. They are more likely to get a write-off of any shortfall from a vulture fund. 

It's also possible that they might give discounts to borrowers with trackers to pay them off early.

Brendan


----------

